
Twitter kicks off Bluesky: independent decentralized protocol for social media - jkw
https://twitter.com/paraga/status/1204766188074459136
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21762510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21762510).

------
dgellow
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21762780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21762780)

------
ummonk
Could the mods change the title? Bluesky is not a protocol itself, but an
independent effort to develop a decentralized standard (which may or may not
be an existing standard like ActivityPub or Matrix).

